# Got my new van! (Barn Doors ;-)



## LA Painter (Jul 28, 2009)

I’ve been looking for a clean ‘07 E150 for a while now. It’s hard to find lower milage cargo vans that aren’t trashed, as most of them come from rental fleets (or sloppy painters) :thumbup:

I wanted a ‘07 because that’s the last year before Ford changed to that massive black plastic front grill I can’t stand... and the fact that I didn’t want to pay 27k for a new van. 

I got this one with 35k miles for $12k. A good deal for sure. :thumbsup:

Now to get to work on flooring, shelf's, ladder racks, etc...


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Well, you did not waste any time! Looks nice!
Look here for shelving an ideas.
www.americanvan.com


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

You did good, I have an 05 I bought in o6 with 7,000 on it for 19,000 so you did good.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice Van. I like the barn doors. I had one with the sliding door, which was convenient when parking next to a car in a parking garage. However, the damn thing was heavy and eventually jammed up.


----------



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

'07 ??? Gee!, with all those fancies talk I thought you gonna get rip with '10...:laughing:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Nice looking van. :thumbsup:


----------



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

LA Painter said:


> Now to get to work on flooring, shelf's, ladder racks, etc...


Don't forget photographic design showing what a COOL LApainter guy you are...


----------



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> Nice looking van. :thumbsup:


You just trying to be a polite mod.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Softy said:


> You just trying to be a polite mod.


No it just comes naturally.


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

*Ford or Chevy*

I guess this a hard questions , looking at a couple of vans ...Lots of good deals on chevy express 1500 v6 250 econolines 2000 models ...looking at a chevy 2008 for 12,900...chevy's got the better transmissions ,but I see alot of fords with high milege still running good ..what you guys think?...oh nice van by the way ....


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

go ford. there is a reason government motors is just that.


----------



## jmda (Nov 14, 2007)

This is an 07 e250 with shelving I installed from Lowes. I installed the metal shelves upside down so that there is lip on each shelve to keep things from sliding off. I also reinforced the lips with wood and metal screws. Not fancy but they work.

Have a ladder rack on top, but here are some pics of the inside.
Attached Thumbnails


----------



## LA Painter (Jul 28, 2009)

Aw man, you read my mind... I’ve been stuck trying to figure out my interior arrangement. :confused1:

I like your step ladder holder. I may do that instead of a shelf on that side too.

I also like how your partition leaves the center open. Did you make that? All the pre fab ones are either solid or with a door, but I’m thinking I may not want to be so closed off in the cab.

Thanks for the pic :thumbsup:


----------



## jmda (Nov 14, 2007)

The partition was like that. I think it came with a door and someone took it off, but I may be wrong. I'll take a closer look in the morning.


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

I got my van last year my first van 97 aerostar family.. I cant wait till I can get a dedicated van like the pics posted here cant wait seein those burshes hanging in the van!!!!!!!!! god damn:notworthy::notworthy:

people dont understand but I did a ***** ton of jobs were contractors and HO were floored flabergasted astonished that I brought mini jaws ladder and huge camping back pack on public transit,, I did that for years right before the van on the bigger jobs I had a few taxi vans that I loaded up anyways..those vans look hot:clap::clap:

dont got to go to any smut peddler tonight looking at those vans!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Bought mine this past Feb. It sure fills up fast!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Bought mine this past Feb. It sure fills up fast!


the speed at which "stuff" accumulates is directly proportional to the space available. 

BTW, all these set ups are real nice. 

And LA, I can't believe you got such a deal. SWEEEEET! :thumbup: White a great color and easy to do graphics on. Although, I have found out the hard way the white shows dirt quicker.

keep us posted of the progress setting it up .


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Schmidt, looks like a nice set up! But where is the sink!:icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

RCP said:


> Schmidt, looks like a nice set up! But where is the sink!:icon_cheesygrin:


:laughing: cheeky monkey.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I gotta ask the van painters. Although i think there cool, Do the smells of the coatings or solvents bother you at all. I remember back in the day when I worked out of my buss the smells from whatever. uck


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

RCP said:


> Schmidt, looks like a nice set up! But where is the sink!:icon_cheesygrin:


Wasn't that Tooled's van ?

Picture of it seems to have disappeared


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Ya, I thought that was the coolest thing! Where has that bugger been!?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

RCP said:


> Ya, I thought that was the coolest thing! Where has that bugger been!?


I don know. Ya think I p'ed him off TOO ?? :whistling2:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Always peeing on people, darn that Bill!


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

daArch said:


> I don know. Ya think I p'ed him off TOO ?? :whistling2:


LOL, Are gonna have to "moderate" you before we end up with you, me, sean, gabe and wise as the last holdouts?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

RCP said:


> LOL, Are gonna have to "moderate" you before we end up with you, me, sean, gabe and wise as the last holdouts?


Oh c'mon. You give too few too little credit. There many more who won't allow a pissant like me to run them off the reservation. :thumbup:


----------



## LA Painter (Jul 28, 2009)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Bought mine this past Feb. It sure fills up fast!


Looks great! :thumbsup:

Couple of questions;

- Do you use the partition passage door much? Just wondering if I really need one... if it rattles it will make me crazy. :hammer:

- Are you happy with your shelving? I’m thinking of making my own outta wood that would accommodate all the long handle tools and odd sized stuff a bit better. 

- Do you like the rubber bed liner? I think I want wood, but can’t decide...


----------



## LA Painter (Jul 28, 2009)

daArch said:


> And LA, I can't believe you got such a deal. SWEEEEET! :thumbup: White a great color and easy to do graphics on. Although, I have found out the hard way the white shows dirt quicker.


Pretty sweet huh! I did look at a LOT of clunkers tho... I'm sure most tradesman are just making due with what they have while business is down, which is prolly why I got such a good price. It had been sitting on the lot for a while. 

I use to have a four white vans - and made my crews wash them every Friday. That hated me! 

I'm about as much as a neat freak as you'll find... if there's any water or dirt on the road, I'll just put down a drop cloth. :thumbsup:


----------



## LA Painter (Jul 28, 2009)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I gotta ask the van painters. Although i think there cool, Do the smells of the coatings or solvents bother you at all. I remember back in the day when I worked out of my buss the smells from whatever. uck


One of my former employees made a cargo partition outta wood. Perfectly scribed along the roof line, caulked in, and carpet on both sides. 

No smells, dust, noise - nothing! :thumbsup:

I’d like to do that myself... just wish I was a better carpenter.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

LA Painter said:


> I'm about as much as a neat freak as you'll find... if there's any water or dirt on the road, I'll just put down a drop cloth. :thumbsup:


ah, a modern day Sir Walter Raliegh










:thumbup: :thumbup:

Hey, I know what you mean. Even in the winter when I get home, I spray the road wash off my (white) van before it dries and becomes one with the van.


----------



## LA Painter (Jul 28, 2009)

^^ :thumbup:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I gotta ask the van painters. Although i think there cool, Do the smells of the coatings or solvents bother you at all. I remember back in the day when I worked out of my buss the smells from whatever. uck


I think it just comes with the teritory. :thumbsup: I don't notice paint smells so much any more.... Think I burned out the inside of my nostrils. :whistling2:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

LA Painter said:


> Looks great! :thumbsup:
> 
> Couple of questions;
> 
> ...


 
Dont use the partition door at all. I have the file box mounted between the front seats and all sorts of stuff in front of it in the cargo area. I splurged and had it all installed professionaly. Not a single squeek! :thumbup:

Happy with the shelving. Its solid and fits the way I work. I could have made a custom unit myself, but I did'nt have the time to lay it all out and construct. I needed to put the van to work and pre-made shelving was just easier. Also, I bought it in February. It's friggin COLD here to spend time outside building shelves.

Get the rubber liner. Things don't slide around as much....


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

05' chevy express. The shelving is adrian steel. www.adriansteel.com. It's nice to be organized. Err, somewhat organized...


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

It is just long enough to sneak a 16' in the back.


----------



## alpinecrick (May 11, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I gotta ask the van painters. Although i think there cool, Do the smells of the coatings or solvents bother you at all. I remember back in the day when I worked out of my buss the smells from whatever. uck


 
Buy one with windows.......that open......driving real fast helps too....

I currently have a bunch of tarps in my van with lacquer dust in them--it takes a few days for them to "gas out"...........then everything will be fine......


Casey


----------



## alpinecrick (May 11, 2007)

jmda said:


>


Your floor is waaay to clean--yer' scaring me.....


----------



## jmda (Nov 14, 2007)

LOL

I am a little over the top with talking care of tools trying to keep the van clean and organized. The van has not been a painting van for long, so ask me to post a pic in about a year and we'll see how clean that floor is


----------

